
Show HN: Sarafan– AI-based product search tool which recognises items in videos - Nadya_Anis
https://medium.com/all-about-sarafan-ai/how-we-launched-the-search-for-products-through-videos-63264853ce1e
======
jenyasmithov
OMG, it is worthy of the highest praise, OMG is the technology of the Gods

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, jenyasmithov !

------
kshirokova
Well done! Looking forward to getting more news about Sarafan!

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, kshirokova!

------
MilenaMilena
Wow, this is awesome! Good job, Sarafan team :)

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, MilenaMilena!

------
Nadya_Anis
Any feedback is very welcome!

------
Golovin
Great job, guys!

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, golovin!

------
Golovin
Wow, its so cool

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, Golovin!

------
revss
Good idea

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you!

------
malyutin
Way to go!

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, Malyutin!

------
Golovin
Well done!

~~~
Nadya_Anis
Thank you, Golovin!

------
Golovin
Wow

~~~
Nadya_Anis
:)

